# Boris The Ogre



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Started working on this guy for the tech contest, but he didn't want to behave until tonight. Here's a quick video taken after I (at last) got this guy to move how I wanted just a few minutes ago. I think ill fiddle with it a bit tomorrow just to make his arms more obvious and just not flat fabric, but, after 2 months of working on him at last he moves correctly!!!! yay! His motor is a single oscillating fan connected to both the arm and the shoulders. He's super tall, though i still haven't measured how tall, I think he's 7ft or a little over.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome Prop great job!!!! Hope he scares lots of tots


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

nice work...that guy is tall


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job. I like the skull in the hand, nice effect. And with using only a fan motor too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Boris is actually a wicked headmistress from an evil boarding school in disguise

He has a great face, and are those pointed ears I see?


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

looks great! But let Boris know he he needs to iron his shirt!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good gc!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I think Boris is actually a wicked headmistress from an evil boarding school in disguise
> 
> He has a great face, and are those pointed ears I see?


lol.
I painted a devil mask green with black highlighting. and painted him some eyes too(deoderent balls!)


















the horns are pushed down in the red version of him. I was thinking he looking to devil-like and might annoy the churches near me, and I don't feel like a fight on my favorite holiday, but, painted green he looks like i want, an ogre, so the horns are(hidden by hair but) not pushed down and not (purposely) hiding.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Boris looks good, very nice job!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

grrrr. Around 4pm Halloween day Boris decided he had enough and without warning snapped his neck, then under the weight his "feet"(wooden board nailed to the metal pipes serving as his main body) broke too and he fell over.he was then dragged behind the haunt for the remainder of the haunt, though his head did sit beside the graveyard. There thus is the short life of Boris the stage frightened Ogre. No toters saw him working. only two girls who watched as my mom went to get the candy and I stood with my head under Boris' shirt trying to see why he wasn't moving, then his neck snapped.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

That's too bad about Boris - I think we should fix him and have him ready for next year - If you show the mechanics maybe we can see what went wrong and help you get him fixed.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WoW!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, poor Boris May he rest in peace....or will he?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hpropman said:


> That's too bad about Boris - I think we should fix him and have him ready for next year - If you show the mechanics maybe we can see what went wrong and help you get him fixed.


his body was a metal pipe, his neck and shoulders was some bamboo peices and the neck went into the pipe and spun freely, a round piece of wood sat in the middle of his body with the fan motor sitting on it, his arm connected to it and his shoulder, pool noodles made his shoulders more full. the arm going from the shoulder to the fan moter was a made of plastic and had another piece connecting to serve as a lower arm/holding the skull and the back to front movment of the motor pulled his shoulder forward and back and made the skull go up and down. He wasnt working because the weight of his shoulders didn't allow him to move freely i was creative in fabric placement and got him to work but i left him fully intact sitting on the porch and the metal pipe dug an indent into the bamboo which caused friction and his shoulders were unable to move. As i was trying to fix it he fell over, but the board serving as his feet didn't break like i thought, i posted this the next day and hadnt looked him over so i had thought he had broke in more then once, but he hadnt. He could be fixed, just gotta figure out how to keep the pipe and shoulders smooth.



turtle2778 said:


> WoW!!!


highly annoying, indeed.



RoxyBlue said:


> Awww, poor Boris May he rest in peace....or will he?


he is still sitting on my porch, gotta take him a apart fo storage, ill take him out again during warmer weather and attempt a rebuild.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear he had stage fright. It was a good use of an oscillating fan.


----------

